# Over-40s success stories wanted!...plus where can I get counselling?



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've been very up and down since my BFN on Sunday.

I'm checking out various clinics to see what to do next, but I keep reading that the live birth rate for over-40s is only 1 in 10 after IVF treatment. I'm finding this so depressing and am now convinced I'll never be a mum - are there any over-40s out there with positive stories who can cheer me up?

I really am finding it very hard to deal with all this - does anyone know where I can get counselling? Is it only available at a clinic while you are having tx?

thanks
Elena


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Elena,

Not sure but I think most clinics offer counselling - give one or 2 a ring to find out if you have to be treated by them to be seen. I'm at the Oxford Fertility Unit and they charge for counselling (you get one free when doing tx but the rest are £50 each I think  )

Doesn't the ARGC offer it? If they don't they may be able to refer you to someone. Alternatively you could post a question on the peer support thread or IVF thread to see if someone can recommend a good person to talk to in your area.

I really am sorry you're going through the mill at the moment. This IF lark is so very hard to deal with and sometimes you really just need to unburden yourself to someone. 

Take care hun and if all else fails remember we're all here for you.   

FF is my therapy - that and a glass of wine between tx  

Love, CG xxxxx


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

My friend is 44 and due to go in tomorrow to be induced  because of her age, this is her 3rd child it is a boy, all children have been naturally conceived! yes she is lucky...her daughter was born when she was 42, she tried and tried and was pregnant at 43 but had a miscarriage at 5 weeks so tried within 2 months and that's it she's done it again.  They say best to try naturally when late in life as i believe the drugs do more damage than good.  
My friend did follow a strict diet, lots of sex and luck!  no drink or drugs or smoking....so it is possible.


----------



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your advice. 

My acupuncturist recommended the natural approach, so I might try for a bit, sort out my diet and exercise and see what happens! Maybe counselling will also relax me and get my head in the right place so I can get pregnant soon!

Exx


----------



## laraboo (Sep 9, 2005)

hi Elena 67 .
I was 44 when I had my daughter naturally I have a son 22 and I had 3 mcs inbetween and I still remian hopeful that I can concieve again never give up hope ( hope that helps)
Laraboo


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

Elena, I had fertility treatment since I was 32, been on clomid, 2 IUIs, 4 IVFs...never been pregnant naturally. In the end, I almost gave up and was contemplating on whether it was worth trying for one last time. But just a couple of months before I turned 40 I got pg naturally! 

Stay strong and please dont give up. 40 is just a number. Your body does not automatically turn down a notch on each birthday. You have had a BFP before so your body is capable of getting pregnant. 

Sending you loads of good wishes,

Farah
xoxox


----------



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your support and success stories! I def won't give up - may try DE next time but we'll see. In the meantime I'm going to focus on getting healthy and trying naturally for a bit. 

Elena  x


----------

